# Transferring gun ownership



## rnc9502

OK, I need an explaination on transferring a pistol....heres the scoop. My stepson was visiting recently from the UP and we went to a gun shop and he liked a pistol they had...So after he left I went and purchased the gun and now we want to give it to him for a birthday gift...Does he have to get a purchase permit or can I transfer it to him.. I know this is explained in the gun laws but I want a clear explaination that can be understood so I figured this would be easier....He is of legal age but doesn't have a CPL........thanks for any help


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat

rnc9502 said:


> OK, I need an explaination on transferring a pistol....heres the scoop. My stepson was visiting recently from the UP and we went to a gun shop and he liked a pistol they had...So after he left I went and purchased the gun and now we want to give it to him for a birthday gift...Does he have to get a purchase permit or can I transfer it to him.. I know this is explained in the gun laws but I want a clear explaination that can be understood so I figured this would be easier....He is of legal age but doesn't have a CPL........thanks for any help



This is from the MSP website. I think it will help you. Sounds like he still needs to get a permit to purchase from the city police he lives in, complete a background check and do a short quiz. I think it's like 10-15 questions.....

Purchasing Firearms in Michigan
An individual must apply to their local police or sheriff's department for a License to Purchase a Pistol prior to obtaining a pistol. A license to purchase is not needed for an individual with a CCW license. However, a NICS check must be completed by the FFL (Federal Fireams Licensee) prior to the transfer of the firearm.

The police authority will check for any criminal record at both the state and national level.

The applicant must answer gun related questions on a Basic Pistol Safety Questionnaire, with at least 70% correct, and swear before a notary that they meet the statutory requirements to own a pistol.

The License to Purchase a Pistol form must be completed even though the applicant may already have possession of a pistol, such as through an inheritance. Federal firearms licensed dealers are not exempt from this section of the law and must also get a license any time they purchase/acquire a pistol from an individual or another gun dealer. There is an exemption only for dealers purchasing pistols directly from the manufacturer or wholesaler.

A License to Purchase a Pistol is valid for 10 days to purchase a pistol. The seller must sign the license and keep one copy for his/her records. An individual must keep a copy and return two copies to the local police department within 10 days of purchasing the pistol.

Some agencies require all unused license to purchase forms be returned to them for record keeping purposes.

These forms are licenses to purchase a pistol and the purpose is not to circumvent the required NICS (National Instant Check System) check when buying a shotgun or rifle from an FFL dealer.


----------



## flinch

If you want to keep it a surprise you will have to take the pistol back after he opens the box until he gets the permit to purchase. You could save a trip and go with him when he gets the permit and do the transfer then. You don't need to take the pistol with you, just need to know make, model, caliber, number of shots, barrel length, and serial number.


----------



## Chuckgrmi

You need to treat just like a sale to a stranger.

Buyer needs to obtain a purchase permit.


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat

flinch said:


> You don't need to take the pistol with you, just need to know make, model, caliber, number of shots, barrel length, and serial number.


Yah thats right. The state did away with safety inspections, so you won't need to bring the gun with you.


----------

